# Mystery trim parts



## Kelly Rowe (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi all, These small trim parts that came with my car. They are painted a chocolate brown primer. And the biggest ones are about 6 inches long. I have no idea what these are for. My car is a ‘65 Lemans convertible. Can anyone help? Thank you in advance.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The only pieces "I" see that would apply to the 65-67 A-Body HT not a Convert.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

upper left kinda looks like a glove box door stopper ??


----------

